# Glaser Hitec screw chuck review.



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

As expected, the quality is amazing. The machine work is done to perfection and the design is as innovative as all the Glaser tools. Obviously Paulo has spared no expense when it comes to the materials used to make this screw chuck. Beautiful, thick hardened aluminum with a flawless anodized black finish. Right away I see a feature that really sets it apart from the rest, the ability to screw the face plate up to your wood. I haven't done much screw chucking but it seems to me that if you use the piece of wood to tighten to your face plate, you could strip out the thread in the wood. This chuck allows you to snug down your piece of wood to a depth you want, then screw the faceplate up to your piece of wood. By doing this, the thread in the wood is stationary and the face plate tightens up to your project. This also allows you to screw chuck thinner projects safely by using the face plate as a depth stop as well. 
This weekend I should be able to put it to use. I'll be back with a review of it in action. Please enjoy.















]







​


----------

